# Creative Drop Setting ? High Intensity Bodybuilding Technique



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I started bodybuilding nearly twenty years ago, and during that time, I’ve had the opportunity to experiment with literally dozens, if not hundreds of high intensity training methods. These include supersets, giant sets, pre-exhaustion, negatives, partials, static holds, continuous tension, peak contraction, 5 sets of 5, 8 sets of 8 and 21′s just to name [...]

*Read More...*


----------

